# How is the Ecotec Engine Block and Possible to Supercharge it?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> It only comes in 1.6L NA 5 speed manual or auto. Hence, the only way for me to get more power is to supercharge the engine (don't plan to go turbo route as its illegal to turbo/supercharge NA engine in my country). So supercharger is easier to hide and get through inspections...lol



uhhh huh.. good luck hiding that thing. best option would for you to buy another motor and transmission from a crashed in the rear cruze and when inspection comes once a year just swap your turbo or supercharged 1.5 for the original factory set up. once inspection is passed then swap out the whole assembly and run your turbo or supercharged. this way its easier to get your inspection done.


----------



## lolilike (Dec 24, 2015)

Btw, anyone tried turbo/supercharge the 1.6/1.8L engine? Cause I am wondering whats the max power it can go. Hoping to go for a 300HP build. I wonder if the crankshaft could hold 300HP. I saw forged pistons and conrods for the 1.6L but not 1.8L. I think I have to swap out the tranmission as well.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Mind if I ask what country you are from?


----------

